# jateamento e máquina de jatear



## sabino

Hola me podrian ayudar con el significado de " Jateamento".
Gracias


----------



## Vanda

sabino said:


> Hola me podrian ayudar con el significado de " Jateamento".
> Gracias



Bienvenido Sabino, 

Já tivemos uma discussão que incluiu o termo, mas como não achei...
jateamento é o processo de jatear vidros (trabalhar o vidro com jatos de areia).

veja aqui vidros jateados, trabalhados por jateamento. (leia o assunto todo que vai dar mais idéia sobre o processo).

Aqui está a discussão anterior feita no fórum Portuguese:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=215608&highlight=jateamento


----------



## Waldoli

Oi,
eu diria que é o processo de aplicação de *jatos* de qualquer natureza, pode ser de areia, de água, de tinta, etc. Abraços.


----------



## Tomby

En España se conoce a este tipo de vidrios como *mateados*, porque en unas zonas son mates (traslúcidos) y en otras trasparentes.
*Clic*


----------



## Dianette

Hola a todos ...

Entonces, "Jateamento" en español sería: ¿?


Tengo que traducir: "Jateamento com amido de trigo" (aplicacao para acabamento de aeronaves).


----------



## Dianette

¡ Encontré !  (para futuras referencias)

Jato en español es "Chorros" - entonces jateamento puede ser:

jateamento de areia:  "aplicación de chorros de arena"

¡Saludos!


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Dianette said:


> ¡ Encontré ! (para futuras referencias)
> 
> Jato en español es "Chorros" - entonces jateamento puede ser:
> 
> jateamento de areia: "aplicación de chorros de arena"
> 
> ¡Saludos!


 

Isso mesmo. Lembrando que na indústria utilizam-se jateamentos de vários tipos, conforme o material. Os mais comuns: de areia e de granalha de aço.

Agora, com amido de trigo, nunca ouvi. Mas de aeronaves só sei que tem asas "pra mode nóis num té que usá as nossa".


----------



## Mangato

En español sería chorreado con almidón de trigo. El chorreado es un procedimiento industrial de acabado, sometiendo el producto a tratar a la acción de un chorro  forzado de partículas de diferentes materíales: Arena de cuarzo, partículas de diferentes metales, serrín de madera etc. Desconocía que el almidón de trigo se utilizase también en este proceso.

Chorreados


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Deve haver algum erro. O amido não tem resistencia suficiente para suportar esse processo de jateamento, nem é abrasivo. Portanto, é improvável o seu uso para isso.


----------



## DBLS

Hola a todos, 
escribo solo para agradecerles a todos del forum!
siempre me ayudan mucho con las palabras y expresiones!!!

encontré después de mucho "chorreado".Está perfecto.

muchas gracias!


----------



## ariel moris

Mangato said:


> En español sería chorreado con almidón de trigo. El chorreado es un procedimiento industrial de acabado, sometiendo el producto a tratar a la acción de un chorro  forzado de partículas de diferentes materíales: Arena de cuarzo, partículas de diferentes metales, serrín de madera etc. Desconocía que el almidón de trigo se utilizase también en este proceso.
> 
> Chorreados



Hola Mangato y a todos de este tópico, perdón por entrar por este lado de las consultas y no abrir uno nuevo. Estoy haciendo una traducción del portugués para el espanhol sobre Jateamento, y hay varias cosas aquí ya bien claras para mí, pero: - PROCESSO DE JATEAMENTO E PINTURA. Sería Proceso de Chorro y Pintura???
        - NÃO SE DEVE JATEAR. No se debe pasar chorro????
        - JATISTA. (La persona que ejecuta ese proceso) ?????? No tengo ninguna idea.

De antemano gracias a todos!!!!


----------



## WhoSoyEu

ariel moris said:


> Hola Mangato y a todos de este tópico, perdón por entrar por este lado de las consultas y no abrir uno nuevo. Estoy haciendo una traducción del portugués para el espanhol sobre Jateamento, y hay varias cosas aquí ya bien claras para mí, pero: - PROCESSO DE JATEAMENTO E PINTURA. Sería Proceso de Chorro y Pintura???
> - NÃO SE DEVE JATEAR. No se debe pasar chorro????
> - JATISTA. (La persona que ejecuta ese proceso) ?????? No tengo ninguna idea.
> 
> De antemano gracias a todos!!!!


Ariel, "jatear" es limpiar o trabajar una superficie con un chorro de algún producto siendo la arena lo más común.
"Não se deve jatear" = no se debe usar chorro (de arena, etc.) 
Jatista = el profesional que hace la aplicación de chorros.


----------



## ariel moris

WhoSoyEu said:


> Ariel, "jatear" es limpiar o trabajar una superficie con un chorro de algún producto siendo la arena lo más común.
> "Não se deve jatear" = no se debe usar chorro (de arena, etc.)
> Jatista = el profesional que hace la aplicación de chorros.



Muchas gracias WhoSoy Eu!!!!!
El único problema que en la traducción repite muchas veces _jatista_!! Así que solo tendré que colocar:la persona que aplica el chorro...
Gracias una vez más!!!


----------



## willy2008

Creo que a esa acción aquí se le dice esmerilado.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

willy2008 said:


> Creo que a esa acción aquí se le dice esmerilado.


No Willy. En el esmerilado no se echan partículas duras a toda velocidad contra una superficie. Eso es "chorro". El esmerilado se hace con otra herramienta, el esmeril, y con ella se hace una limpieza en la superficie sin necesidad de echar ningún producto.


----------



## willy2008

Si, Who, pero aquí a cualquier tipo de técnica para opacar un vidrio y al producto final se lo llama esmerilado, fijáte aquí


----------



## Guajara-Mirim

WhoSoyEu said:


> Ariel, "jatear" es limpiar o trabajar una superficie con un chorro de algún producto siendo la arena lo más común.
> "Não se deve jatear" = no se debe usar chorro (de arena, etc.)
> *Jatista* = el profesional que hace la aplicación de chorros.



Não há uma palavra como essa 'jatista' que existe em castelhano?


----------



## zema

_Chorreado_ por acá me parece que no funcionaría bien; me hace pensar más en algo que chorrea que en el resultado de la aplicación de un chorro a presión.
Lo más común en Argentina sería decir "arenado", si se aplica un chorro de arena, e "hidrolavado", si es un chorro de agua.
También hay "hidroarenado" y "granallado".

El verbo para el primer caso es "arenar", y al operario que hace ese trabajo lo he oído llamar -informalmente al menos- "arenador".
En vez de "arenado" se podría decir también "pulido por chorro de arena".

En cuanto a los vidrios opacos o traslúcidos, es cierto que en Argentina solemos llamarlos "esmerilados", sin que eso implique rigurosamente que se les pasó un esmeril.


----------



## chtrad

Buenos días. Alguien sabe la traducción de "máquina de jatear" en español. Saludos


----------



## Vanda

Oi Chtrad,

máquinas a chorro ou máquina de chorreado.


----------

